# Selling wood for profit



## IchWarriorMkII (Feb 9, 2007)

I have done some searching on this subject, I will probably be doing more searching as I come up with different keywords to try, so if this is a hashed out subject, I apologize.

A friend and I have kicked the idea around of selling firewood during the summer months as a way to make a little bit of fun money on the side. This would be a pretty simple operation, basically cutting more wood than we would need for ourselves, and selling the rest. We also have a pair of massive cotton wood trees that are about to go, and we could probably sell that to get us started. 

Is this a mildly profitable business, as long as one accepts the large amount of physical labor is involved? Im attempting to draw out a basic plan here, figuring in the cost of fuel, saw maintenence, but Im curious as to how one figures the price of the wood?

I would imagine the less desirable wood would go for $100 (Cottonwood) a cord, and $150 for Aspen, Fir, Pine and maybe $200 for Juniper. Im not sure if there is an 'industry standard' but is there a website/link/brochure that would help me start pricing out the wood? I figure my next option would be to call people already selling firewood and see what they charge for wood.

I'd like to hear some opinons on the idea and subject, as its still a pretty rough cut plan... I might just say to hell with it


----------



## Fogwarning (Feb 9, 2007)

*Business Plan*

Ahhhh.... You are developing your business plan. Very smart move. Before attempting to start a business, too many people fail to find out what the available market share is, what expenses they might occur and how much time is required to be profitable. Then they wonder why they fail.

Personally for me, making a living cutting wood is too much like work. Interestingly, cutting and spitting wood for my own use is therapy. I do have a friend who does very well at it. He states that too many people don't want to do it and he makes good money keeping them in wood.

You are doing well asking people on this site their opinions. There are many knowelgable folks that can provide insight with their real life experiences. 

Good luck in whatever path you choose.

Bill


----------



## drmiller100 (Feb 9, 2007)

i've only cut wood for profit for one year, so take my advice with a grain of salt or 3.

your price is dictated by what folks around you sell for, and your marketing skills, and your sales skills.

You will be paying your customers to sell wood at 100 bucks a cord though.

I put an add in the paper. "Mixed Firewood, 150 a cord." People would call. They would ask "is that delivered?" 

I would respond - the 150 price is in the rounds, you come get it. for 195 a cord, it is split and delivered.

I sold 2 cords of wood in the rounds, and 28 split and delivered. We no longer stack for less then 100 bucks a cord, which means we don't stack it.

With a gas splitter it took 1 man hour to buck a cord, and 2 man hours to split a cord. I figure I am HAPPY with figuring labor costs me 25 an hour. and I was paying 50 a cord for the wood. 

so, my math says it cost me 125 a cord to produce the wood (with some profit already in it, but not much.)

I would be interested to hear from folks how they can get logs for less tehn 50 bucks a cord, and happy to learn if people have different numbers then mine.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Feb 9, 2007)

We are going to be doing this very thing come spring and summer. We don't have a hard plan persay but we have done our home work. We contacted the small local papers and websearched the larger papers. We found historical prices of wood by species&mixes, seasoned or not, amounts for sale and delivery. We have a very good idea what getting wood ourselves will cost, we are still working on what log length truck loads dropped here will cost. We have a delivery fee for radius's of 0-50 miles and 50-100 miles over 100 will have to be worked out at the time with volitile fuel prices. Stacking on delivery site will also be an extra fee. We figure that we will still come in about 50-75 bucks per cord lower than most others if we get the wood ourselves.

One thing I have held hard on so far is that we don't bend on pricing. Single parents, little ole ladies, single guys and families all get the same price. We have seen others fall when their prices started wavering for some situations and not others. 

Sell good dry wood for reasonable cost and word of mouth will spread your business. Be honest and up front all the way through the deal and word of mouth will spread your business. 

Just our thoughts and ideas

Owl


----------



## IchWarriorMkII (Feb 9, 2007)

Are you figuring in your man hour costs?



Current factors Im figuring:

Saw maintenence per trip 

Vehicle gas per trip

Permits/other expenses


I count myself as a free.


Our final prouduct would be piled, seasoned and split enough to make the pieces managable.

Thanks for the advice

Thanks for the help


----------



## feller (Feb 9, 2007)

*Forget the softwood*



IchWarriorMkII said:


> I have done some searching on this subject, I will probably be doing more searching as I come up with different keywords to try, so if this is a hashed out subject, I apologize.
> 
> A friend and I have kicked the idea around of selling firewood during the summer months as a way to make a little bit of fun money on the side. This would be a pretty simple operation, basically cutting more wood than we would need for ourselves, and selling the rest. We also have a pair of massive cotton wood trees that are about to go, and we could probably sell that to get us started.
> 
> ...


First of all, softwood actually costs as much to cut, truck home, and process as the price you get for it. Therefore your equipment goes to hell, then you bail out. The industry standard for hardwood is, "All pieces of wood will be EXACTLY 16'' length, or they will not pile (or measure) into exact cords. Wood that is not processed by proffessional equipment is hard to sell for the going rate of $250 per cord Canadian (cut, split and delivered) Wood that is not all exactly uniform in length and size is also hard to pile and build nice fires with. This is extremely important to those of us who burn it as a sole source of heat. Your awkward, manually processed cord of hardwood may be worth as much as $200 per cord, cut, split and delivered. (canadian) Selling firewood can definately be compared to an apple orchard. A bushel of apples sells for about $10 or $12. The average picker can only pick a couple of bushels an hour (give or take) Meanwhile, the owner pays them $8 per hour (and think of this farmer's costs !!!) Firewood is exactly the same thing. It only pays off if it is done in MAJOR QUANTITY. Ive been in the tree business for 15 years, so obviously, ive had more than a few oportunities to sell more than a few cords. My business partner used to have 80-100 cords processed per year and didnt make too much profit from it. So- invest some money ($50,000 anyway) or save your back. Even if you do invest, you'll still screw your back, and not to mention your truck(s). :bang:


----------



## feller (Feb 9, 2007)

*Firewood for profit*



Spotted Owl said:


> We are going to be doing this very thing come spring and summer. We don't have a hard plan persay but we have done our home work. We contacted the small local papers and websearched the larger papers. We found historical prices of wood by species&mixes, seasoned or not, amounts for sale and delivery. We have a very good idea what getting wood ourselves will cost, we are still working on what log length truck loads dropped here will cost. We have a delivery fee for radius's of 0-50 miles and 50-100 miles over 100 will have to be worked out at the time with volitile fuel prices. Stacking on delivery site will also be an extra fee. We figure that we will still come in about 50-75 bucks per cord lower than most others if we get the wood ourselves.
> 
> One thing I have held hard on so far is that we don't bend on pricing. Single parents, little ole ladies, single guys and families all get the same price. We have seen others fall when their prices started wavering for some situations and not others.
> 
> ...


Interesting thoughts to read. Some good advice, too. Especially the kids thing. But I still think that there is no long term profit in firewood unless it is done in HUGE QUANTITY with a very significant investment. It has supplemented my pogey for years during layoff (before I became self employed four years ago) Looking back at all of my costs, I really made no money at it on a small scale. (10 cords per winter, only to supplement my work on the side and my pogey)


----------



## drmiller100 (Feb 9, 2007)

we cut and split 30 cords in december. Sold it all December/january.

total net, I probably broke even if I ignore wear and tear on the skid steer, trailers, and trucks.

next year goal is 200 cords cut and split in December by 2 guys. 

If I can do that, I will make decent money.

we load trailer with a skidsteer, and empty with hydrualic hoist. 

I figure every time I touch a piece of wood I am losing money.


----------



## Patrick62 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Atleast we are in the same state!*

I have sold a little wood. I work with a bunch that has sold many, many cords.

Things I have learned, so far.
You would be wasting your time with the cottonwood, in my opinion.
Pine, aspen, juniper, etc all pay the same.

I don't know where you are exactly, but here we get $145 cd. Split, delivered, but not scacked. We avoid stacking. We will not short anybody on the volume.

A dump truck helps bunches. Go cut a few cords in blocks and time yourself, and keep some kind of idea on oil, gas, chain, truck, gatorade, etc. Then figure what it takes to split it, and re-load it to deliver it. You can make a little $$  

Oh, and everything works just great until the engine in the truck explodes.  

-Pat


----------



## livewire (Feb 10, 2007)

*IchWarriorMkII*

I've been thinking about getting a little more involved with selling myself.

However, I think I will get more tangible profits by selling pre bundled wood to stores, etc and even at our lake cabin in the summer.

I've asked a couple guys here what their experiences were going this route and I got some good feedback.

I have a small army (3) of child laborers to help with the bundles too! 

Think about this aproach and crunch some #'s I think you'll be a little surprised.


----------



## drmiller100 (Feb 10, 2007)

yes. 

the smaller the unit, the more you make.


----------



## Greenthorn (Feb 10, 2007)

*Beer money...only profit here.*

Selling firewood for a living...hmmm..., nah better keep my day job.

Around these here parts, cord goes for around 100-150, pickup truck load 50-75 depends on who the seller is. IMO I don't see how it could be profitable. 


Site may be helpful?

http://www.talewins.com/homepreneurs/firewood.htm


----------



## stumpguy (Feb 10, 2007)

there are a lot better ways to make money than selling firewood.


----------



## GLM (Feb 10, 2007)

I sold a few cords two seasons ago because I was getting more thatn I oculd use, in my case i was picking the stuff form a tree company from there truck moving it to my house, minimal cutting some of the longer pieces and splitting it. My buddy and I made real good money selling the extra because a seasoned cord here goes for $310 delivered, we were selling green wood for $120 delivered locally and could had no problem selling 12 cords on one saturday day by word of mouth alone, people loved the low price for next years wood and we got some cash and all or our wood for the next year to boot. This was a good scenario because the wood was free ,minimal bucking most of it was already cut to lenght and my four way splitter is really productive, I have split a cord in 45 minutes with nice size logs that needed to be fed through once. If you are already neck deep in wood splitters saws and trucks by all means sell some off a little cash is never a problem. If I had more room I would let my stuff season and sell it for full price but space is limited as it is and I already have 14-16 cords of my stuff all over the yard as it is. If I had to buy log length or harvest it myself the amount I made per hour would drop big time and probably not make it worth while. We had a good situation and made the best of it. It was very worth while in our case. Good luck


----------



## firebuckeye (Feb 10, 2007)

So if there is no money in selling firewood, why do most of us gather are own? Seems it wouldnt be worth are time. Just curious.


----------



## livewire (Feb 10, 2007)

firebuckeye said:


> So if there is no money in selling firewood, why do most of us gather are own? Seems it wouldnt be worth are time. Just curious.



There _is_ money in it. Otherwise people would never do it. 'How much $ does it take to make it worthwhile?' is a better question when you factor in time, fuel, maintaining equipment, and so on.

For myself, I don't have time or space for a full scale OP. So I've been leaning toward selling bundles to campers and convenient stores, NOT enough to quit my day job but definately enought to help fund some new toys!!! 

Just ramblings here.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 10, 2007)

firebuckeye said:


> So if there is no money in selling firewood, why do most of us gather are own? Seems it wouldnt be worth are time. Just curious.



It is so we can justify our addiction to chainsaws, silly boy!:hmm3grin2orange: :crazy1:  :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Feb 10, 2007)

stumpguy said:


> there are a lot better ways to make money than selling firewood.



Oh Really ! Name a few "better ways" ?


----------



## barkies (Feb 10, 2007)

I sell firewood part time I cut oak and hickory and usually throw some other off-species in for filler when I can. I sell it green and delivered within 10 miles for 35.00 thats three racks on a toyota truck


----------



## IchWarriorMkII (Feb 10, 2007)

Some good discussion in this thread...


I'm really looking only to make a little bit of play money with the equipment I have. Making a living, definately not. Making my time in the woods playing with my saws a little more worth it? Thats about all Im hoping to get out of it.

If I made $1,000 I would feel plenty successful. Thats net of course. Really enough money to buy another saw (probably not, but my friend might) or put some money down on my OWB.


----------



## livewire (Feb 10, 2007)

IchWarriorMkII said:


> Some good discussion in this thread...
> 
> 
> *I'm really looking only to make a little bit of play money with the equipment I have. Making a living, definately not.* Making my time in the woods playing with my saws a little more worth it? Thats about all Im hoping to get out of it.
> ...



So to paraphrase; You want to cut a bunch of crap with your buddies in the woods, have tons of fun, get a good workout, practice some felling techniques, etc. and end up making some $$$ for all your fun????

Sounds like the same boat I'm in


----------



## firebuckeye (Feb 10, 2007)

grandpatractor said:


> It is so we can justify our addiction to chainsaws, silly boy!:hmm3grin2orange: :crazy1:  :greenchainsaw:




I know.... I just bought a MS361 and thats how I justify it. I enjoy cutting wood.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 10, 2007)

I sell a little firewood every year and,honestly, my profits are minimal. I get logs at a fair price delivered to my place and I sell at the average market price for our area. One thing to bear in mind...get a wood-lot or a storage area of some kind and do as much as you can there. Every time you handle the wood it costs you money. Too much transport and handling of the same wood over and over will just completely kill your chance at any kind of profit. I applaud your ambition...go ahead and give it a try. If you don't,you'll always wish you had. And...it'll get you into some seriously good excersize


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Feb 10, 2007)

I ran a firewood business when in high school, my brother and I did a little over 125 cord per year. Now I'm starting up my own tree service. I give the wood I cut down for free to whoever will pick it up. Condition is that they pick up the whole tree, except the logs, I keep them. The thing with a firewood business is that there isnt much startup cost. Look at what you need to be in the business, a poulan "wildthing", a splitting maul, a pickup or trailer, and a phone. 
What happens is that you get everyone from high schoolers to loggers that will be in it to make a buck. From my experience their are two ways to make money with firewood. One is to sell it to campers, the other is in those little 10lbs. bundles that they sell here and there. 
All in all, if I was doing it to get alot of excercise and a little money, I'd consider it profitable. If I was trying to make a living, I'd do a little more thinking about what I considered a living. Then find something else to occupy my time.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 10, 2007)

Firewood Guy USA said:


> Oh Really ! Name a few "better ways" ?




1. Doctor
2. Lawyer
3. Airline pilot
4. Second assistant skimmer at the sewer works
5. Talent scout for the All Girls Massage Therapy team
6...okay,maybe not number 4


----------



## GLM (Feb 10, 2007)

grandpatractor said:


> It is so we can justify our addiction to chainsaws, silly boy!:hmm3grin2orange: :crazy1:  :greenchainsaw:



you hit the nail on the head!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ed Roland (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah? So check this out. Im an arborist in SC. I bill my climbing work @ $65 pr/hr. I have the saws and the dump truck. I also have 3 months off in the winter when absolutely nobody is thinking about their trees. I simply give everything away that hits the ground saving me the trouble of taking it to the dump. I can make more IN the trees than killing myself and my equipment on the ground. But, lately I've been thinking about those 3 months downtime, and Northern Tool has a sale on a 22 ton splitter. Hmmm.


----------



## firebuckeye (Feb 10, 2007)

how much for the 22 ton?


----------



## derbyguy_78 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Firewood Producer*

HELLO ALL, I have been selling firewood for about 4 months now with pretty good results. I made a deal with my neighbor to cut for 40 hours with his firewood,and in exchange he ponied out a brand new husky 359xp.I bought an old 1978 dodge w-150 for 300 dollars(just for a wood delivery truck)and also bought some extra chains,safety protection,etc. I plan to buy a new wood splitter within the next few weeks at tractor supply too. Anyway, with careful planning and deals made,i can pull in 25-35 dollars per hour after all other costs.I beat my competitors prices by 10% and most of my advertising is by word-of-mouth or with flyers i printed up on my PC. I am getting more and more new customers each week, and only do firewood in my spare time.(but plan to start a full time business with firewood sales,tree trimming,logging,and lawncare) So just wanted to tell my story, and give good luck to anyone who plans to do the "wood thing" .............................Scott


----------



## Ed Roland (Feb 11, 2007)

@ the Northern Tool here in Columbia SC a 22 ton vert/horizontal splitter is on sale for $999.00. They offer 6 months same as cash financing. I would rather a 27 ton but this is a good price for a decent peice of equipment. I have not checked Farm, Lowes or the depot, though. 
I have a monster dead hickory on the ground in 16" rounds ready to be split that I can sell to a local Bar-b-Q chain for a premium. There may be 4 cords of hickory that can be sold to them that will pay for most of the cost of the splitter purchase in one fell swoop. I got to get moving on this. This forum is great.


----------



## IchWarriorMkII (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for some good discussion guys. 

I might give this a try this summer, see how it goes.


----------



## drmiller100 (Feb 11, 2007)

the more i look at this, the more i think it boils down to how many man hours it takes to process a cord of wood.

the equipment is pretty cheap.

if it takes 5 hours per cord to cut, process, and haul a cord of wood you are losing your buns.

My goal is going to be 2 hours per cord. if I can do that, buy my logs at 50 a cord, i should make decent money.


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 11, 2007)

good luck with that, unless you have a processor.


----------



## Ed Roland (Feb 11, 2007)

What if we cut a cord and stacked it on a pallet. I could get 2 pallets (2 cords) on my 1 ton and deliver to be slid off the dump on ramps @ the delivery location. Could even rent a forklift and place pallets on pickups at a flea market or other venue if stacked a cord to a pallet. Just need some shrinkwrap. Can 2 men lift a cord of dried, mixed hardwood stacked on a pallet? Just thinkin out loud...:deadhorse:


----------



## urbanlumberinc (Feb 12, 2007)

husky is right, two hours per cord is a bit much for one guy, but I will tell you, three motivated guys with the right stuff can split up 15 cord in a day. If you can get $250 a cord, It aint too shabby. But good luck finding two other guys that wanna split 15 cords a day.


----------



## triptester (Feb 12, 2007)

Wood weasel,
A full cord of wood is a stack 4 ft. high ,8 ft. long ,and 4 ft. deep. A face cord is usually 1/3 that amount.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Feb 12, 2007)

drmiller100 said:


> My goal is going to be 2 hours per cord. if I can do that, buy my logs at 50 a cord, i should make decent money.



not trying to sound like a **** but 2 hours a cord is real slow... I myself usually knock out a cord every 45 minutes by myself,with my new splitter I should be able to do 3 cords a hour with 2 people. today me and a buddy did 3 cords in 2 hours... but it was cold and I am sick but I needed the money for 2 skids of salt for tomorrows snow storm.


----------



## hbbyloggr (Feb 12, 2007)

*aprox 5000 lb per cord*



woodweasel said:


> What if we cut a cord and stacked it on a pallet. I could get 2 pallets (2 cords) on my 1 ton and deliver to be slid off the dump on ramps @ the delivery location. Could even rent a forklift and place pallets on pickups at a flea market or other venue if stacked a cord to a pallet. Just need some shrinkwrap. Can 2 men lift a cord of dried, mixed hardwood stacked on a pallet? Just thinkin out loud...:deadhorse:



A cord of wood weighs approximately 5000 lbs, 2-1/2 tons. Son, you better make sure the guy on the other end of the pallet doesn't let go.


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 12, 2007)

Mr. Firewood said:


> not trying to sound like a **** but 2 hours a cord is real slow... I myself usually knock out a cord every 45 minutes by myself,with my new splitter I should be able to do 3 cords a hour with 2 people. today me and a buddy did 3 cords in 2 hours... but it was cold and I am sick but I needed the money for 2 skids of salt for tomorrows snow storm.



Cut and split (and miller said hauled, I assume he meant delivered) by yourself in 45 minutes? Maybe once that day, but I really doubt it. 

I think somebody needs to pull his face cord out of somewhere. A face cord I'd believe, not a full cord. Been there done that, thousands of times.


----------



## Wismer (Feb 12, 2007)

livewire said:


> So to paraphrase; You want to cut a bunch of crap with your buddies in the woods, have tons of fun, get a good workout, practice some felling techniques, etc. and end up making some $$$ for all your fun????
> 
> Sounds like the same boat I'm in




AMEN


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 12, 2007)

woodweasel said:


> Can 2 men lift a cord of dried, mixed hardwood stacked on a pallet?



Yes, if one of them is driving a forklift.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Feb 12, 2007)

woodweasel said:


> What if we cut a cord and stacked it on a pallet. I could get 2 pallets (2 cords) on my 1 ton and deliver to be slid off the dump on ramps @ the delivery location. Could even rent a forklift and place pallets on pickups at a flea market or other venue if stacked a cord to a pallet. Just need some shrinkwrap. Can 2 men lift a cord of dried, mixed hardwood stacked on a pallet? Just thinkin out loud...:deadhorse:



:hmm3grin2orange: If you can find two guys who can lift a cord of wood,a real cord, any kind of wood, send 'em out here! I'd put guys like that to work real quick. Hell, they probably wouldn't even need saws...just push the trees over and buck 'em with their teeth.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Feb 12, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> Cut and split (and miller said hauled, I assume he meant delivered) by yourself in 45 minutes? Maybe once that day, but I really doubt it.
> 
> I think somebody needs to pull his face cord out of somewhere. A face cord I'd believe, not a full cord. Been there done that, thousands of times.



he said 2 hours to "split" a cord, it takes me 45 minutes to "split" a cord, the wood is already cut into rounds and is loaded on the feed conveyor with a bobcat


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 12, 2007)

Mr. Firewood said:


> he said 2 hours to "split" a cord, it takes me 45 minutes to "split" a cord, the wood is already cut into rounds and is loaded on the feed conveyor with a bobcat



No, he said cut, process, and haul a cord.


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Feb 12, 2007)

When I was doing it I ended up making like $10 and hour. But out of that 10 came gas, chains, files... etc for the saw, diesel for the tractor. Now the wood was free. It was better than working at Mcdonnalds but I didn't get rich. If I remember right I made just enough to rebuild my 86 suziki savage and keep gas in my car. It was fun though.


----------



## Industry (Feb 12, 2007)

A friend of mine sells wood in the fall. Just a Stihl, a splitter, and a 1 ton with a dump bed. He makes about $20 an hour after maintenance costs, and buying the hardwood. Someone mentioned filler wood. I wouldn't if I were you. Word of mouth works both ways, and if people don't think they are getting what they paid for, look out. Wood goes for $1000 for 8 cords tree length dropped in his yard. I think he sells it for $215 cord seasoned, split, delivered. good luck with your venture.


----------



## Finnbear (Feb 12, 2007)

firebuckeye said:


> So if there is no money in selling firewood, why do most of us gather are own? Seems it wouldnt be worth are time. Just curious.



Have to have some excuse to own a bunch of saws, a 4x4 truck, a Cushman Truckster (actually 3 of them), a splitter, a tractor, a log arch, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Log Splitter (Feb 12, 2007)

firebuckeye said:


> So if there is no money in selling firewood, why do most of us gather are own? Seems it wouldnt be worth are time. Just curious.



Around Dallas / Fort Worth, seasoned oak firewood sells for about $250 / cord (face cord 4 x 8 x fireplace length) delivered and stacked. Before I started cutting my own wood, I'd go through 2 face cords per year. The wood was not well seasoned, and it was often dirty. At the end of the year, all I had for my $500 was a pile of ashes.

I started cutting my own firewood, and now burn about 6 face cords per year. It is all seasoned hickory and oak, cut to the length of my Lopi stove and never dirty. At at the end of the year, I have cool new tools that I've bought with all the money I've 'saved' by doing the cutting, splitting, and stacking myself.


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 13, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> No, he said cut, process, and haul a cord.



Thanks,Rb.


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 13, 2007)

There is plenty of money to be made in selling firewood. If you spend too much time dicking around with it you will get no where fast. You also have to sell a good product and charge accordingly. Too many guys don't make money at it becasue they grossly undervalue their time and sell their product too cheap as a result.

I can have a cord, cut,split and delivered in 3 hours on average. Free wood, cord sold for $175, avg. expenses of $20 per cord for fuel and maintainence, that's over $50 an hour for my labor. Paying for wood can kill you if you can't work a good deal.


----------



## tazz001 (Feb 13, 2007)

I had free 130 acres adjoining land the butchers left the tops on i agreed to clean up.

So i sold firewood for 2 seasons yrs ago, I had an exc customers, 450 dozer (arch & winch) 2 F350 4x4 dumps 2 decent saws 1 homemade splitter.

I didnt kill myself for 8hrs a day in the woods  

I sold a cord a day throughout the winter (avg) some days 0 other days we delivered 3 cords, we avg $120 cord (10+ yrs ago)

As stated, the proc'r & delivered logs is fastest  most overhead / quantity / w/ profit dictated by the cost of the load of logs.

Close to home, easy xass, recently logged lots that are 100% free are decent to grab if you have skidder/dozer & are not afraid of work 

Logs delivered is again dictated by the price of the tri ax load & the quality of the wood, softwood isnt worth anything to sell, so you better factor that in, we burn it so its not wasted.

running around the woods trying to drag logs with a pickup is always good for :hmm3grin2orange: 

And personally i wouldnt carry wood, tossing it in the back of a dump trk or in a bucket od a loader is about as far i go w/ carrying wood.

There are easier way to make a living, besides a hernia or other medical expenses amatuer wood butchers may endure on top of the tranny they tore out of their old pickup and the profit just turned to defecit fast  

Just my opinion for what little its worth.


----------



## Sam Turner2 (Feb 14, 2007)

*firewood for profit*

I began cutting firewood to sell whne i was in 8th grade.... You can make a ton of money if you have a good work ethic and the right tools. I make naer $50 perhour when it is all said and done...I cut split, stack, and deliver mesquete firewood. 
Here is how it goes
1. buy a strong, lasting chainsaw I like stihl MS 361
2. Split your wood by maul or splitting ax (if it isn't too hard, i understand some woods can't be split by hand) hydro splitters are slow compared to a human once you get seasoned for it 
3. buy a chainsharpener and some cool grind
4. buy chain in bulk and use hardnose bars, i like stihl duromatic
5. try your best to get the wood free
6. don't ever cheat a customer (I have stolen tons of business because people got tired of getting a 3.5' by 16' cord instaed of 4'X16"
7. you can limp on a truck and trialor that won't quite do the job untill you earn the $$ to buy the right truck and trailor, old chevys work nice, i run over lotsa trees with mine, it saves time clearing trails  

If you don't have the right tools youw ill get discouraged quick, i saw lots of kids that saw my new truck and all the money I was making, goto wallmart and buy a elcheapo saw that blew up quick and was too slow, none of them lasted to even load a trailor....

I go to the school during the week and cut 6 cords on staurday and sunday. It takes me 2 hrs a cord to cut, split and stack a cord for the first 2 and then 3hrs to split and stack the 3rd I never cut more than 3 a day (if i can avoid it), because i can't do it again the next day...... I cut about 7 cords per gallon of superuleaded and oil, also cut about 14 cords pergallon of b&C oil, I never cut a whole cord with a single chain, because it does bad thing to them to cut dull with them. I probably get 4 or 5 cords per chain before I trash it, I also like to grind the riders down so they cut faster, you want to have to hold the saw back a little to get the fastest cut. Mechanics will tell you that will ruin a saw, but it has never ruined one of mine.
thats my .02 good luck


----------



## Sam Turner2 (Feb 14, 2007)

*firewood for profit*

I began cutting firewood to sell whne i was in 8th grade.... You can make a ton of money if you have a good work ethic and the right tools. I make naer $50 perhour when it is all said and done...I cut split, stack, and deliver mesquete firewood. 
Here is how it goes
1. buy a strong, lasting chainsaw I like stihl MS 361
2. Split your wood by maul or splitting ax (if it isn't too hard, i understand some woods can't be split by hand) hydro splitters are slow compared to a human once you get seasoned for it 
3. buy a chainsharpener and some cool grind
4. buy chain in bulk and use hardnose bars, i like stihl duromatic
5. try your best to get the wood free
6. don't ever cheat a customer (I have stolen tons of business because people got tired of getting a 3.5' by 16' cord instaed of 4'X16"
7. you can limp on a truck and trialor that won't quite do the job untill you earn the $$ to buy the right truck and trailor, old chevys work nice, i run over lotsa trees with mine, it saves time clearing trails  

If you don't have the right tools youw ill get discouraged quick, i saw lots of kids that saw my new truck and all the money I was making, goto wallmart and buy a elcheapo saw that blew up quick and was too slow, none of them lasted to even load a trailor....

I go to the school during the week and cut 6 cords on staurday and sunday. It takes me 2 hrs a cord to cut, split and stack a cord for the first 2 and then 3hrs to split and stack the 3rd I never cut more than 3 a day (if i can avoid it), because i can't do it again the next day...... I cut about 7 cords per gallon of superuleaded and oil, also cut about 14 cords pergallon of b&C oil, I never cut a whole cord with a single chain, because it does bad thing to them to cut dull with them. I probably get 4 or 5 cords per chain before I trash it, I also like to grind the riders down so they cut faster, you want to have to hold the saw back a little to get the fastest cut. Mechanics will tell you that will ruin a saw, but it has never ruined one of mine.
thats my .02 good luck


----------



## jaytee (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks to me like unless you've made a significant investment in the right equipment, it just aint very profitable. Save your money, go to med school, become a chiopractor and work on all those poor woodcuters who've worked thereselves to death!! Or buy some lawn equipment and start cuttin grass. Done this myself for around 10 years now and trust me there is a much larger profit margin in cutting grass then there is in cutting wood!!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 17, 2007)

livewire said:


> You want to cut a bunch of crap with your buddies in the woods, have tons of fun, get a good workout, practice some felling techniques, etc. and end up making some $$$ for all your fun????
> 
> Sounds like the same boat I'm in




Exactly what I'm looking at. I guess I cut about 4-7 cords last summer for free, helping my buddy keep himself and his parents in wood. What I decided to do this year is sell a little to offset some of the cost of the hobby.. you know, chains, gas, bar oil and such, not necessarily to make a profit. I figured out that I can comfortably carry a "by definition" rick on my F150 and 5x8 trailer combined and I'd charge $75-80 for that amount of mixed hardwood split and delivered but not stacked. It normally goes for $40 per pickup load around here, and that's a thrown-in load, not a stacked load. Volume would be very small since I scrounge free wood and hand split, maybe 3 or 4 cords total, but that would be $450-$600 for the piggy. That's a lot of gas and oil, but of course doesn't cover wear and tear on truck, trailer, and chainsaw. It's a sight better than nothing for my efforts tho. I'll still be helping my buddy out too, so I probably have a busy summer ahead of me IF I can scrounge enough wood.

Ian


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 17, 2007)

jaytee said:


> Done this myself for around 10 years now and trust me there is a much larger profit margin in cutting grass then there is in cutting wood!!



At least you don't have to go hunting down the grass. It's in the same place every time, right?


----------



## KMB (Feb 17, 2007)

Haywire Haywood said:


> ...so I probably have a busy summer ahead of me IF I can scrounge enough wood.
> 
> Ian



Me too, except I'd like to get find my wood in the next few month's before it gets WAAAAAYYYYYY to hot here during the summer  . I have tentatively 5 full cords (4' x 8' x 4') to get for folks for the next burning season, plus to resupply myself.


kevin


----------



## STEELHEAD (Feb 18, 2007)

*punky wood*

How long will wood last mixed, in full lingth on the groung not covered in michigan,?. 2nd question If cut split and piled on concrete with no cover,?... 3rd ?, cut split piled on concrete and under a clear plastic tarp/ Green house ,? does letting sun hit the wood help or hurt , I assume it will dry faster but will It go bad quicker,?... Thanks E J


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 18, 2007)

KMB said:


> Me too, except I'd like to get find my wood in the next few month's before it gets WAAAAAYYYYYY to hot here during the summer



I'd like to do that too, but my buddy puts it off till late summer every time, so I end up cutting in August. I'm going to be cutting early for my little business. I might even go as far as to get a business license so that all my miles and chainsaw/accessory purchases would be tax deductions.

Steelhead, I really have very little experience with firewood since I don't burn, but I've been told that when you stack, you should try to keep the bark side up as much as possible since the bark is naturally waterproof and will act sorta like an umbrella for the wood underneath. As far as how long it will last on the ground, I was cutting some 12" oak logs late last year that I know were on the ground for 2 years (I felled them), and they showed about 1/2 to 1" of punky rot on the outside. That's laying on the forest floor tho, not stacked.

Ian


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 18, 2007)

STEELHEAD said:


> How long will wood last mixed, in full lingth on the groung not covered in michigan,?. 2nd question If cut split and piled on concrete with no cover,?... 3rd ?, cut split piled on concrete and under a clear plastic tarp/ Green house ,? does letting sun hit the wood help or hurt , I assume it will dry faster but will It go bad quicker,?... Thanks E J




If it is green wood I would leave it uncovered to season. And it would likely get less bugs in it if it is sitting on concrete.


----------

